# What are your favorite box sets?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

As above.
What are your favorite box sets?
Thank you.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

The giant Ormandy box has given me more pleasure and thrill of discovery than any other. 

But of the more normal boxes:

Constantine Silvestri on EMI. Great overview of the repertoire, all of excellent, exciting without a problem. That is, except the Tchaikovsky 4th of which every copy in existence should be destroyed.

Arthur Rodzinksi on Sony. No one conducts like this today and we are the poorer for it.

The Charles Munch set on Sony. Another big box, but what a treasure. Makes me regret that I didn't live in Boston while he was there. Just first class music making. The Decca box of Munch is quite good too.


----------



## Monsalvat (11 mo ago)

Szell on Columbia. I don't own it but have streamed a bunch of the recordings from that one and it's really something. Also Bruno Walter on Columbia.

EMI recently reissued a bunch of Klemperer boxes. Those have some great recordings as well. 

I like the Abbado Mahler box, and I actually _do_ own that one.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bernstein / Mahler on Sony 
Adrian Boult / Vaughan Williams 
Boulez: Complete Erato Recordings 
Works of Igor Stravinsky
Boulez Conducts Schoenberg 
Kempe / R. Strauss
Skrowaczewski/ Bruckner 
Ravel Edition - Decca / DG 
Wagner Ring / Solti
Britten: Complete Operas on Decca 

I don't own any of the big conductor boxes due to time and space limitations. I have more than enough music to occupy my time and attention.


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

The one that is by the same performers throughout, by one composer or composers in the same era, divided into discs sensibly with no fillers so it can be ripped, split into albums and tagged easily.

Still waiting.


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

The complete Szell box on Sony and the two boxes of Paul Paray’s complete Mercury recordings.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Here are five of my favorite box sets (in no particular order):


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This one.


----------



## Lisztianwagner (2 mo ago)

Some of them are:

Karajan 1960s - DG
Karajan 1970s - DG
Karajan 1980s - DG
Wagner Ring/Karajan
Mahler/Bernstein on DG


----------

